# mount - keylock



## Andrew Green (Nov 16, 2005)

#6... fairly basic, but often missunderstood:

I have Kyle mounted with my left arm under his head.


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 16, 2005)

Using my right to assist I grab his wrist with my left.


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 16, 2005)

From here I lock my hand positioning for the lock.


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 16, 2005)

I then pop my left arm over to the other side of his head and in one motion...


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 16, 2005)

... push my left shoulder into his face forcing him to look to his right (away from me) and keeping his arm at just over 90' and the back of his wrist on the floor I slide it across the floor, as if I was painting a arc with the back of his wrist towards me as I bring it up slightly, don't try to twist on it or he will likely escape.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 16, 2005)

The keylock from the mount was the first techniquue that I had success with when I started BJJ. I still go for it often.


----------



## Rebiu (May 13, 2007)

I would change a few things.

1.  If he is determined you will never get the arm forced up to grab the wrist.

2.  Some schools consider having the head inside you elbow a defence against this lock and you will not be able to get it off.

3.  If you stay on you knees like that you will cerainly get rolled most of the time.

4.  The shoulder is to flexible when the arm is that high and you will not be able to submit with it.

5.  You never use you thumbs in a keylock as you will be unable to curl you grips in.

Here is what you could try

1.  Sit up and place on palm on his forearm just below the wrist and the other just above the elbow.  Lock you arms and lean on his, pushing down, until it drops to the side.

2.  As you go to finnish you extend you leg on the lock side out and back while shifting you weight over you other heel.  This gives you the room to bring his elbow into his side where the application of the lock will work.
Curl your thumbles grips in tight then rotate the shoulder.


----------



## Andrew Green (May 13, 2007)

Rebiu said:


> I would change a few things.
> 
> 1.  If he is determined you will never get the arm forced up to grab the wrist.



With just reaching over and grabbing it, no, of course not.  Needs more of a setup.



> 2.  Some schools consider having the head inside you elbow a defence against this lock and you will not be able to get it off.



Yup, that would stop it.  In which case you need to switch to something else.  Everything has a counter at some point through it.



> 3.  If you stay on you knees like that you will cerainly get rolled most of the time.



No, just need proper weight placement, if you are poorly positioned, yes, you will.



> 4.  The shoulder is to flexible when the arm is that high and you will not be able to submit with it.



That's as low as it goes without injurying him.  Got to be nice in pictures, slide it down to tap.



> 5.  You never use you thumbs in a keylock as you will be unable to curl you grips in.



For the other hand I agree, for the one grabbing his wrist we are going to have to disagree on that, sometimes its better, other times not.



> 1.  Sit up and place on palm on his forearm just below the wrist and the other just above the elbow.  Lock you arms and lean on his, pushing down, until it drops to the side.



If it works for you go for it, but that sort of setup never suited me.



> 2.  As you go to finnish you extend you leg on the lock side out and back while shifting you weight over you other heel.  This gives you the room to bring his elbow into his side where the application of the lock will work.
> Curl your thumbles grips in tight then rotate the shoulder.



Again, we are going to have to disagree.  I do show ways to vary position as well (including what you describe) for larger or stronger guys where you extend a leg, but usually this is fine.


----------



## Tez3 (May 14, 2007)

Is the elbow into his neck, I can't see it properly? I've been taught to ram the elbow into the neck (we may just be nastier lol), doing it from side control I can ram my knee up to the head from the other side, tends to distract so you can put the lock on.


----------



## Andrew Green (May 14, 2007)

Tez3 said:


> Is the elbow into his neck, I can't see it properly? I've been taught to ram the elbow into the neck (we may just be nastier lol), doing it from side control I can ram my knee up to the head from the other side, tends to distract so you can put the lock on.



No, my preference is more shoulder in the jaw, force the head to look in the oppposite direction.


----------

